# Red bulb vs clear bulb: need advice ASAP



## Lovinmydh (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm having a moment of panic. I pick the babies up tomorrow. I was reading online to make sure I have everything in place and noticed that red bulbs are suggested over clear bulbs. I was only able to find clear (including in our local feed store chicken section). But from what I am reading the clear bulb can interfere with sleep and there's a higher chance of the chicks pecking each other to death if one happens to bleed. Do I need to find a red bulb ASAP? Or will the chicks be a-ok with the clear bulb? 
Thanks!!!!
AJ


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would find a red bulb but use the clear until you do. Ask your local feed store if they have them or can get them in. If not try Walmart , pet stores, ect look in their snake/lizard section.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I use regular light bulbs. I used the high watt red heater bulb until I saw my electric bill go up 4x normal. I now use a 100 watt regular bulb for the first weeks and then by 4 to 6 weeks I'm on a 60 watt. By 8 weeks I'm getting them into the coop and so don't need a bulb. If you have a draft free place then you should be fine with a regular bulb.

The red are nice for the pecking thing, but I spend so much time just enjoying the peeps that if they pecked each other I would deal with the issue. Mainly pecking is due to overcrowding, so if they are pecking get them to a bigger space. I also keep blue kote to spray anyone who may have an injury. It is a good thing to have in your ER kit for the chickens.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> I use regular light bulbs. I used the high watt red heater bulb until I saw my electric bill go up 4x normal. I now use a 100 watt regular bulb for the first weeks and then by 4 to 6 weeks I'm on a 60 watt. By 8 weeks I'm getting them into the coop and so don't need a bulb. If you have a draft free place then you should be fine with a regular bulb.
> 
> The red are nice for the pecking thing, but I spend so much time just enjoying the peeps that if they pecked each other I would deal with the issue. Mainly pecking is due to overcrowding, so if they are pecking get them to a bigger space. I also keep blue kote to spray anyone who may have an injury. It is a good thing to have in your ER kit for the chickens.


Holy Cow, I only seen a $10 raise in my electric bill with 2 250 watt heat lamps going and my incubator. I use the ceramic & aluminum heat lamp bases , what did you use? I wonder why you saw such a huge electric bill?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I would recommend red. I have both. I used red mostly when they we're very young.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Holy Cow, I only seen a $10 raise in my electric bill with 2 250 watt heat lamps going and my incubator. I use the ceramic & aluminum heat lamp bases , what did you use? I wonder why you saw such a huge electric bill?


I used one 250 watt red bulb that I bought at the feed store with my peeps (first flock) and my bill went from the 300-350 kwh that was normal at that time to 1150 one month and 950 the next. I never used them again. I also started using the different bulbs to save on electric.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> I used one 250 watt red bulb that I bought at the feed store with my peeps (first flock) and my bill went from the 300-350 kwh that was normal at that time to 1150 one month and 950 the next. I never used them again. I also started using the different bulbs to save on electric.


Thats crazy, I wonder why it was so bad for you. I pulled out my last bill since I posted ( is shows me what I use month to month all year) I got my chicks Feb 29th so MArch 1 - April 1 I used 1449 kWh, April 1 - May 1 I used 1449 kWh. I kicked my chicks outside to the coop at just under 4 weeks old. It looks like it was a $20 difference with the 2 lamps and 1 incubator going. My electric bill is high normally so an added $20 isnt much.


----------



## willandbekahsmom (Feb 15, 2013)

We use the red bulb, and we found ours at Tractor Supply. We also found one at a feed store. We actually used a regular bulb at first until we got the red one, and it worked just fine.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I would use a red bulb but since u can't find a red one just try Walmart,TSC,local pet store,or feed store until u find a red bulb...and if they start to peck then make a bigger space or put a divider and put in a extra heat lamp. Hope your babies live happy lives...good luck


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh and also if u put in a extra heat lamp make sure there is enough run if they get hot


----------

